# Eagles in the Thumb



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

There were 2 beautiful, mature bald eagles on M-24 at the south end of Mayville today. It was quite a sight.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure where, but I guess there was an article and pic of a bald eagle taken in lapeer in last weeks county press
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

My mom and dad have had 2 staying behind their house for about 2 years now. The nest is across the road and they sit in the same tree in the early morning and sometimes at night till dark. Man they are a huge bird.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I saw two up at the Fish Point Wildlife Refuge during duck season. It was the 1st time I saw them but I have been told they have been there for some time now. This past Sat. while riding my quad at the Mounds outside of Davison, I think I saw one glide by but I just caught a quick glance of it so I'm not sure what it was but it was one huge bird.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

in the spring we get some that are looking for open water on the huron in livingston county.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I saw one on the Holloway Reservoir a couple years back.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

There are two active nests within 10 miles of Caseville. One south of town and one toward Port Austin. See both adult and young regularly in the spring and summer. The cruise the beach eating the dead fish that wash up.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I have seen them out on the bay a few times while duck hunting and twice in Deford one was around for a couple weeks.
Mayville is as far south of a sighting for me though.


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

Just saw one over Mott lake a couple weeks ago.....seen another over a small pond on our leased land in Clio back in November


----------

